# My first post here. Say 'Hello!' to Tyrannith!



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my brand new Crowntail Betta. He's really little and is still getting used to his new home and his new Dwarf Frog tank mates.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum ! Great tank and love your little guy he is adorable !


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! I've only had my aquarium for 2 months and little Tyrannith for almost a week. He's just now starting to eat and is still really restless  I think my frogs might be scaring him?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

He is really cute! Welcome to the forum, the people here are friendly and full of knowledge. I've been here about a week and my knowledge on bettas has tripled.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great tank you have, and your CT is so beautiful!!! welcome to the forum.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

What a cutie! you will have such fun with him


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> What a cutie! you will have such fun with him


Thank you! He's so little right now, I cant wait to post pics when he gets older!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh! He's a pretty fella! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, he is such a cute boy. Though it's like find Waldo with your dwarf frog. I hunted and hunted but never saw him. He's a master of camouflage.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome! :-D I hope you enjoy it here, it is lots of fun! I love your Betta and his aquarium :thumbsup:


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Welcome to the forum, he is such a cute boy. Though it's like find Waldo with your dwarf frog. I hunted and hunted but never saw him. He's a master of camouflage.


Bottom right corner ;D there's two others but they're either in the Mayan temple or somewhere in the tall vines.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I love the tank too...are there live plants in there too?


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> He is gorgeous! I love the tank too...are there live plants in there too?


They are all real besides the super tall green one on the very right and the bright yellow one on the left corner. I have two java fern in the back, dwarf Hairgrass, and anacharis on the edges  my lighting is for plants too


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

SurprisinglyFemale said:


> They are all real besides the super tall green one on the very right and the bright yellow one on the left corner. I have two java fern in the back, dwarf Hairgrass, and anacharis on the edges  my lighting is for plants too


Nice! I just did my first planted tank in a 10g divided...I love the real plants.


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Nice! I just did my first planted tank in a 10g divided...I love the real plants.


I wish my java fern would grow as quickly as anacharis!


----------

